# Oxford Brompton Owners Group



## chriscross1966 (15 Jan 2019)

Hi folks, I'm starting up an Oxford Brompton Owners Group. Intention is to have a social on the third Wednesday of the month and a group ride on the first Saturday. The group rides will fall into a format of meet in cafe, ride around 10 miles or so to a pub for lunch, then back to different cafe... We're not in training for Audaxes with this....

Socials will start on 20th of February, from around half five at the Jam Factory (convenient for both bus and train stations and it's got decent square footage for an Oxford pub)

Group rides will start 2nd of March with destinations likely TBD at the first social.

Anyone with a Brompton of any description welcome, from trusty old L3 commuters through CHPT3 and Barbour factory specials to Far-Eastern style supermods...

We have a Facebook group here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2186160194978425/


----------



## chriscross1966 (20 Feb 2019)

First meeting tonight Folks!... Jam Factory (Hollybush Row/Frideswide Square near the station)

https://goo.gl/maps/3vFt8Y4LuME2


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Feb 2019)

chriscross1966 said:


> First meeting tonight Folks!... Jam Factory (Hollybush Row/Frideswide Square near the station)
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/3vFt8Y4LuME2


Sorry no longer live there!!!


----------



## chriscross1966 (20 Feb 2019)

Niether do i... but i do work there :-)


----------



## chriscross1966 (25 Sep 2019)

OBOG now on hiatus as hardly anyone ever turned up :-(


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Sep 2019)

chriscross1966 said:


> OBOG now on hiatus as hardly anyone ever turned up :-(


Did you put this as an event with the LBC? There are many that are Oxford based. Also Rocky formerly of this parish. If you extend it to all all small-wheelers, contact other local groups such as my old Abingdon Freewheelers, Didcot Phoenix etc. you may find more takers. @CarlP is an avid small-wheeler and might be interested.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Sep 2019)

I don’t have a Brompton bit I’d be interested, there’s a Ride on Sunday starting at Didcot @10:30 finish at Oxford Castle.


----------



## chriscross1966 (26 Sep 2019)

I will likely try to restart it again next spring, I'm pretty certain I mentioned it on the LBC facebook group. Given the antipathy I've faced from more traditional cycling clubs regarding small-wheelers in the past I must admit I'd not thought to contact Abingdon Freewheelers and Didcot Phoenix


----------



## tinywheels (21 Apr 2021)

no one likes us we don't care,apologies to all Millwall fans.


----------



## chriscross1966 (21 Apr 2021)

Unfortunately until the plague passes we remain on hiatus, possibly later on this year.... ATM my other riding clubs don't consider it sensible to be meeting for "recreational" rides


----------

